# Murry built Hiawatha



## mrg (Jul 24, 2022)

Always try to build something differen every year for the San Fransisco ride with gears and tool box tank to keep some stuff ( tools, tube, little pump etc. ), we usually ride and take the Bart from across the bay so we end up doing 25-30 mi. with hills on Sat ( usually a different shorter ride in Marin on Sun. ) so just got my 40-41 curved bar together, don't know if any curved bars a a tool box door so I used one off a Mercury pod bike, tanks are a little different for straight vs curved seat stay frame so only used the door side of the straight bar pod bike as to not have to modify both side. used a 7 spd wheel set with a 30 tooth gear I made so I could still run a full size 1/2 " Murry front sprocket. have to do shakedown rides the next few days to ck for any problems and of course the seat I picked up for it has a broken spring and have to decide if I want to run some aluminum fenders ( it's no like it's going to rain! ) and the rear rack to carry a bag, wanted to strip the frame and run some different tires but running out of time. 




















2017

2018

2019


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2022)

OK, 2 days before my trip was having problems with the seat post not going in far enough, weather there's slag in the, been repaired or frame bent from post being to high so I messed around with it and frame started cracking, was going to get it welded but have to deal with the seat post not going in enough so rebuilt the whole thing on a backup frame ( Collegiate ), has a couple of holes drilled including for a kickstand but not the seat post goes in almost 10" even with the curved frame, tried a little smaller front sprocket so I won't use that worn out 3rd and get a pretty low 7th for those SF & Mt Tam hills!, hopefully it's ready for 40-50 miles in 2 days!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice looking Collegiate Mark... What happened  to your 3rd gear, wore out or broken? Have a nice run... RideOn... Razin...


----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2022)

3rd gear had a little skip but with 6 other gears and a 30 tooth rear made it up some big hills, and down Lombard st. ( without overheating the brake! ) on our 20+ miles bridge to bridge ride, had a tube, tools & pump in the toolbox tank but no problems 😎, already thinking about next years SF ride-build 🤔


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 2, 2022)

Nothing like a Bottom of the 9th change! Awesome creation! Glad it survived! Did you take it off of any sweet jumps?


----------

